# Wyoming Draw Update



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

I don't know how many of you put in for wyoming, I thought it may be of interest to some of you that draw results for antelope, elk and deer will be posted tomorrow morning at 8:00 a.m. Its a few days earlier than projected. I hope I draw...


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

thanks for the info i put in for deer and antelope


----------



## for fun (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks for the update as well.


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

well got both antelope and deer so i hunten we go -()/- -()/- -()/-


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

mack1950 said:


> well got both antelope and deer so i hunten we go -()/- -()/- -()/-


Congrats and good luck!


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

WOO HOO! Antelope for me!!!!


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanx for the heads up! 

Three of my kids drew Antelope. Looks like we are going to have another wonderful trip this fall. Lets just hope that I don't end up swimming the lake for lost tags again!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I didn't draw my resident antelope tag......dangit.

Well all you guys have fun.


----------



## stick (Jun 11, 2008)

No speed goat for me this year. 

Un. 

That matches my Utah picks

Have a great hunt for those of you who drew!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

FINALLY!

First Name:
Tree
Last Name:
Hugnhuntr

Non-Resident Antelope w/ Preference Point Option
*Successful 1st Choice
099-1
*

*WOOOOOHOOOOOOOOO!!!!!*


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

guess what tree???

2008 License Results 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
License Type: Results Area/Type 
Non-Resident Antelope w/ Preference Point Option Successful 1st Choice/No Points 099-0 

I'll do some scoutin for ya~!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Sweet! PM sent.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

> License Type: Results Area/Type
> Non-Resident Antelope w/ Preference Point Option *Unsuccessful *All Choices/1 Point N/A


You tag stealing suckas! :mrgreen:

On a side note, a buddy of mine will get the chance to harvest 3 Pronghorn this year! He took one already on a reservation this winter, then he pulled a Utah tag, and now he pulled out in WY as well!

By god I'll be know as the Pronhorn PE King!


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

> By god I'll be know as the Pronhorn PE King!


among other things :lol:


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

chet said:


> among other things :lol:


When the man's right, he's right! :wink:


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

zim, you can come along, but only if your'e left handed.


----------



## suave300 (Sep 11, 2007)

Non-Resident Antelope w/ Preference Point Option Successful 1st Choice/No Points *060-1*

YEEEE HAWWWW!! Here I come Wyoming!!!!


----------

